# Boyd's Forest Dragon



## Adictv (Jan 6, 2010)

does anyone have pics of there setups i am keen for something new and would love to see some enclosures for them


----------



## Adictv (Jan 7, 2010)

also what cage size for adult pair?
Thanks


----------



## Falsemonitor (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

That's one of my favorit lizards.I would give them a cage with this size 2mx1mx2m and with a big watertank.

regards
Jakob


----------



## porkosta (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm also keen on seeing how people have these setup.
Getting my R2 license and These are on of the two dragon species I want to get.


----------



## Adictv (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 19, 2010)

I've heard they are a really hard species to keep in the southern states because of their needed humidity levels. I've never personally had anything to do with them though, so would love to know their nature and temperament and what their personalities are like.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 19, 2010)

im pretty sure Melbourne zoo has a pair in an enclosure ,looks like they are in a rainforest setting.


----------



## Wildcall (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi ive got my girl Dee Dee set up in a 3ft Long X 2 ft High X 1ft Deep i'm pretty sure. As you can i only have a 30 cm diameter water bowl in there but I spray her everyday. Dee Dee is a little character i hand feed her and runs up and down the logs when she can hear crickets. Boyds arent one to be held they are so fragile though Dee Dee doesnt mind sitting on my hand while shes in the enclosure. I recommend them highly but as someone else said i dont know how they would go down south with humidity.... I hope this was some help


----------



## kupper (Jan 20, 2010)

Just spray them everyday and use coco peat for the substrat should be ok


----------



## richardsc (Jan 20, 2010)

humidity down south wouldnt be an issue,boyds are rain forest animals that need humidity,down south they would need a little help with warmth


----------



## andyoz (Jan 25, 2010)

I am raising a few in Melbourne using peat as a substrate and spraying. They have access to an infra red basking globe in one corner - which they don't use much. I have started them in 45x45x60cm but they will need moving up to something larger soon. Usign a Repti Glo 10% 26watt compact for UV.
They have been a little fussy to feed but others say they have no problems.


----------

